# problem updating openldap

## char1

I upgraded "world" after 1.2 came out, including openldap. Unfortunately, I get a segmentation fault whenever I try to manually start slapd or when the startup scripts try to start slapd. I wasn't able to find any kind of core file or anything in the logs. Any ideas anyone?

----------

## delta407

Moved to Networking forum...

What are your optimization settings?

----------

## char1

Optimization settings in /etc/make.conf:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i686 -O3 -pipe"

I also tried uncommenting the line:

#DEBUGBUILD=true

in make.globals and rebuilding/rerunning slapd but it still didn't result in a core file. All other settings are default.

----------

## char1

Just realized lack of core file is due to limit setting.  :Smile:  Still don't know the reason for the seg fault in the first place though.

----------

## char1

Problem was dev-libs/cyrus-sasl/ needed to be updated. Seems to work now.  :Smile: 

----------

